# ***Venezuela's megathread- Margarita Island***



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

Margarita Island, Where you still can find beaches without footprints.Close your eyes and feel the island breeze, the heat of the sun, the tropical aromas, the clinging of ice in a chilled glass..

Margarita "The Caribbean pearl". From the very beginning the island always had it's arms open to everyone, with generosity and kindness. This land welcomes, feeds and provides all cures for navigators either coming or going. An island of relaxation and love where nobody leaves completely because of the best feelings stay behind.

Margarita offers lots of sunshine, a tropical climate, multiple color surfaces with zones of leafy green mountains, xerophyte vegetation, wonderful weather, miles and miles of intense blue beaches, solitary places where you can find yourself again, very cosmopolitan cities and quaint villages with their customs and traditions still intact.


Isla de Margarita, donde todavía encontrará playas vírgenes, cierre sus ojos y sienta la brisa del mar, los aromas tropicales y la calidez del sol y su gente...

Isla Margarita "La Perla del Caribe", siempre ha tenido sus brazos abiertos. Desde tiempos inmemoriales, ha sido cita obligada de parada o de refugio, "con generosidad y desprendimiento la isla acogió, alimentó y curó siempre a los navegantes, yentes y vinientes que arribaban a sus puertos y ensenadas".. Isla de ausencias y querencias, donde nadie se va nunca del todo pues lo mejor del sentimiento queda.

Isla Margarita ofrece sol, trópico y calor humano para rato. Un haz de múltiple colorido, con zonas de un verde frondoso, otras de vegetación xerófila y clima semiárido, playas de kilómetros y kilómetros de un azul infinito, parajes solitarios, urbes palpitantes y pueblos arraigados en la más genuina tradición, son apenas alguno de los aspectos que distinguen a esta isla privilegiada.


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

MUSIPAN EL REINO
En uno de los principales destinos turísticos de Venezuela, la Isla de Margarita, funciona un parque temático que, desde el 1º de abril de 2004, se hizo posible gracias a la conjugación del sueño de un hombre y el apoyo financiero de tres grupos económicos.

"Durante muchos años pensé en hacer realidad este proyecto: un sitio donde pudiera recoger esas situaciones, personajes y lugares que he nombrado en 20 años de representación del personaje El Conde de el Guácharo", expresa el conocido Benjamín Rausseo mientras camina lentamente y con las manos hacia la espalda, por la vereda que pasa al frente del "Planet Guácharo's", uno de los principales restaurantes del parque y que está junto al bar "Las Cuatro Pepas".


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow!.. Great pictures Reina!!. I liked them!


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice photos, did you take them?


----------



## Promiscuous Boy (Aug 3, 2006)

Great, now we only need a Chavez's thread! 
Nice pictures, but isn't this considered spam, I mean there are a gazillion threads on Venezuela...


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

sinjin said:


> Nice photos, did you take them?


No, i just find it on internet


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

Promiscuous Boy said:


> Great, now we only need a Chavez's thread!
> Nice pictures, but isn't this considered spam, I mean there are a gazillion threads on Venezuela...


Spam?
really??
I just wanted show all the landscapes we have here.
Somebody could tell me if it officially considered all my threads as spam
so I'll stop uploading them.


----------

